# Climbing sticks EX Step System Promo video



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

Mike, 
Looks like a good idea. FYI, I would have liked to have seen them installed on a tree and you climbing with them on your video, to show how easy or hard it is to get your foot into or on the installed step.


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

mjbrady said:


> Mike,
> Looks like a good idea. FYI, I would have liked to have seen them installed on a tree and you climbing with them on your video, to show how easy or hard it is to get your foot into or on the installed step.


Field video is coming. Can't wait to show it.

Plus every one on my list has been PM back. I am sorry if I missed anyone.


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr (Oct 20, 2009)

x2...


----------



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

EXsystem said:


> Field video is coming. Can't wait to show it.
> 
> Plus every one on my list has been PM back. I am sorry if I missed anyone.


Cant wait!


----------



## Ghost1313 (Oct 29, 2009)

looks like an excellent Idea. I would like to see it in action


----------



## canoeboy (Oct 27, 2005)

mjbrady said:


> Mike,
> Looks like a good idea. FYI, I would have liked to have seen them installed on a tree and you climbing with them on your video, to show how easy or hard it is to get your foot into or on the installed step.


I agree, the going up is probably not too bad but I really wanna see the coming down part!


----------



## williams111 (Mar 16, 2006)

*ttt*

Really like the idea, I too would like to see the video of you climbing a tree with them. Can you PM me when that is available?


----------



## hoyt#1 (Aug 13, 2008)

me too



williams111 said:


> Really like the idea, I too would like to see the video of you climbing a tree with them. Can you PM me when that is available?


----------



## iowabowtech (May 13, 2008)

I climb with 5 LW sticks. If I want to cut it down to 4 sticks, how many of your straps do I need to make up the difference? I'm trying to justify spending the $$ on your product as opposed to buying an extra stick. Can you describe the benefit? Thanks.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Nice idea can't wait to see the field video !


----------



## broadhead_djg (Nov 18, 2008)

When will the muddy version be available. Please keep me on the pm list for both the field video and the muddy version. You have my interest.


----------



## meyerske (Dec 26, 2004)

Great idea.


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

iowabowtech said:


> I climb with 5 LW sticks. If I want to cut it down to 4 sticks, how many of your straps do I need to make up the difference? I'm trying to justify spending the $$ on your product as opposed to buying an extra stick. Can you describe the benefit? Thanks.



3 steps added will equal to one stick. So if you only use 4 sticks and outfit all with the step you should get a step (15") higher than using 5 sticks.

But remember this is in comparison to using the same tree.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

broadhead_djg said:


> When will the muddy version be available. Please keep me on the pm list for both the field video and the muddy version. You have my interest.


Muddy is close. Just want to make sure I can replicate a model where there will be no issues with stacking. Some muddy users said their sticks packed great some said there was a little contact. I want to make sure everyone will be happy. Soon, high hopes for this week.


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

*20-30 plus winds today*

20-30 plus winds in Southeast PA today should be a great day to get some field testing video done!


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

very nice idea, good work
can't wait to see the field video


----------



## GOTTABOWHUNT00 (Dec 13, 2008)

williams111 said:


> Really like the idea, I too would like to see the video of you climbing a tree with them. Can you PM me when that is available?


X's 2


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

*Looks Good*

Looks like you might have something with this.
The Harrisburg Sportsmans Show is next month, you should set up a booth if they still have any available. I'd like to see how these things work in person.


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

*Great Idea*

Great idea. There was obviously a lot of thought went into making it. Might have to have a set. heh


----------



## northwoodsbucks (Nov 29, 2009)

Before you sell these please make sure you set up a corporate entity that is selling these instead of you personally doing it. The cost is minimal compared to liability if someone is hurt. Also make sure you have adequate insurance, the cost of that probably will not be minimal. 
Silly as it may seem if someone is hurt, even through no design flaw of the product they can sue and will easily win, if a death is involved expect a judgment in the 8 figure range. 
Attaching warning labels is also a must, although will not release you from liability. 
Even with good tree climbing equipment being used properly falls will happen. I would like to think that people would not try and hold you liable if your product was not at fault but that is simply not the case.
Any amount of money you make off this product is not worth a bankruptcy. 
You can probably get a half hour consultation with an attorney in your state that would be able to give you better advise than I can for about $75. Please do so before you start shipping these.

On another note, that appears to be a great product. I think you have a real winner there.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

It looks like a great concept. I too would love to watch the in action video. 

When the my stand and sticks are up, I always climb in full hunting gear(including late season) so I'm interested to see how big/clunky boots really work going up and coming down.


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

gutshotem said:


> Looks like you might have something with this.
> The Harrisburg Sportsmans Show is next month, you should set up a booth if they still have any available. I'd like to see how these things work in person.


I looked into it and the small both is $1500+. I am small time.


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

northwoodsbucks said:


> Before you sell these please make sure you set up a corporate entity that is selling these instead of you personally doing it. The cost is minimal compared to liability if someone is hurt. Also make sure you have adequate insurance, the cost of that probably will not be minimal.
> Silly as it may seem if someone is hurt, even through no design flaw of the product they can sue and will easily win, if a death is involved expect a judgment in the 8 figure range.
> Attaching warning labels is also a must, although will not release you from liability.
> Even with good tree climbing equipment being used properly falls will happen. I would like to think that people would not try and hold you liable if your product was not at fault but that is simply not the case.
> ...


One of my wifes clients is an attorney she has helped us out many of times with her business. I will look into this with her. That is the last thing I need on my shoulders. 
Thanks


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

I think I will wait to see the field video before I open my mouth either way. I am just curious here. Have Lone Wolf and Muddy seen this modification to their products? If so what did they have to say?


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

I agree, interesting concept. 
I am going to wait and see the video before making a decision to buy them or not.


----------



## Matador1 (Dec 31, 2009)

EXsystem said:


> One of my wifes clients is an attorney she has helped us out many of times with her business. I will look into this with her. That is the last thing I need on my shoulders.
> Thanks


You need to look into liability insurance also. With litigation like it is today, you are jumping into a sector of business that is a recipe for law suits. Be very careful.


----------



## livinthahighlif (Sep 1, 2009)

*Ex system*

Great idea. Can't wait to see them in action.


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

EXsystem said:


> I looked into it and the small both is $1500+. I am small time.


yeah you dont want to go there with a new product, because everyone there is looking for deals, like at a flea market.
Better off at the ATA show
stick with it you will be fine


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

*New videos*

Videos now availabe 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hope this helps answer your questions.

Thanks,
Mike

Promo video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eliTRbnleWk

Field test 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zl-t-GXT7Qg

Field test 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzqgsiKIcPQ

Pack and stack it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUGIj0DmCok


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Can't get the YouTube video to work


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

*Viewing*

They are new but maybe everyone is trying to view and it is getting locked up. I tested it 2-3 times before posting the URL and now I also get the errors mid way through.

Maybe try a little later?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

no thanks on this, tried this with mine in the past and it works alright but not worth the safety risk. Its easy to not catch your foot right when climbing up or down, personally i would rather just buy another stick


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

goblism said:


> no thanks on this, tried this with mine in the past and it works alright but not worth the safety risk. Its easy to not catch your foot right when climbing up or down, personally i would rather just buy another stick


x2!


----------



## canoeboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I know I saw it somewhere but cannot find it right now. What do these weigh?


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

*weight*



canoeboy said:


> I know I saw it somewhere but cannot find it right now. What do these weigh?


around 5 ozs per step


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

*Safety factor*



goblism said:


> no thanks on this, tried this with mine in the past and it works alright but not worth the safety risk. Its easy to not catch your foot right when climbing up or down, personally i would rather just buy another stick


Yes do not buy it if you do not feel comfortable using this product! Safety first.

But remember this is a use it when you need it design. The design makes it readly available at a moments notice. Some will feel comfortable to use it all the time and some here in there.

I am really considering of selling a singe step for those who may just want to use it on just the bottom stick.


----------



## medicsnoke (Jun 29, 2008)

Tag


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

*Pre-orders*

Thanks for all the pre-orders. I will notify you all this week when I will be accepting payment for orders and out the door the next day.

Thanks


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

how about doing it in the dark?


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

*In the dark*



rodney482 said:


> how about doing it in the dark?


I will not try to sell you an impression that I have and try into misleading you into buying a product but I can tell you some attributes about the steps.

1) You can drop the step (from rolled up storage position) with one hand in the dark
2) The step is made so the step is a downward weight design. Meaning the step will always be in a down and open position. Alot foot placement does rely on feel.
3) And as far as actual climbing up and down the step in the dark it is really the up to the user on how comfortable oneself feel doing so. 

Good question - each and everyone of us will have to answer that for themselves.:wink:

thanks


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

EXsystem said:


> I will not try to sell you an impression that I have and try into misleading you into buying a product but I can tell you some attributes about the steps.
> 
> 1) You can drop the step (from rolled up storage position) with one hand in the dark
> 2) The step is made so the step is a downward weight design. Meaning the step will always be in a down and open position. Alot foot placement does rely on feel.
> ...


maybe some refective material sewn on???

good luck with your item, I see alot of potential in it.


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> how about doing it in the dark?


I was also wondering about this.....not sure it would be for me at any kind of height. I would definitely look into one for my bottom stick though.....this would be nice to have when you need to hang your bottom stick a little higher because of tree size. I think you would have people buying singles if you decide to offer them that way.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Ack said:


> I was also wondering about this.....not sure it would be for me at any kind of height. I would definitely look into one for my bottom stick though.....this would be nice to have when you need to hang your bottom stick a little higher because of tree size. I think you would have people buying singles if you decide to offer them that way.


excellent point use it on the first 2 or just the first one.

Good idea.


----------



## kpsingleton (Feb 26, 2006)

Not sure if I would buy a set, but for sure would be at least one. Especially for that first step. I carry four lone wolfs and would like a little extra height. But I don't want to carry a 5th stick. This would be the ticket! Great idea.


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

kpsingleton said:


> Not sure if I would buy a set, but for sure would be at least one. Especially for that first step. I carry four lone wolfs and would like a little extra height. But I don't want to carry a 5th stick. This would be the ticket! Great idea.


On some places I hunt I have all my screw in steps in place but I leave the bottom 4 out. When I want to go hunt it I just take one lone wolf stick with the ex step. :wink:

By popular demand I will be offering single steps. :thumbs_up


----------



## livinthahighlif (Sep 1, 2009)

*Single ex step*

How much for a single?


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

*Single*



livinthahighlif said:


> How much for a single?


Singles will be $13 tyd.

Thanks


----------



## JustinM (Aug 23, 2007)

EXsystem, In the second video what are you using to attach the LW sticks to your back? Looks like rubber bands??

I like your Stir-ups I might be interested in a set shortly.


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

JustinM said:


> EXsystem, In the second video what are you using to attach the LW sticks to your back? Looks like rubber bands??
> 
> I like your Stir-ups I might be interested in a set shortly.


Just some string. Nothing elastic, you just want to get the loop big enough to get the tree braces through.:wink:


----------



## kpsingleton (Feb 26, 2006)

Glad to hear you will be offering a single step. More than likely I will buy one, like it, then buy an entire set. I'm good like that :shade:


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

I got mine and once I got them on the sticks I like em! I bought a set of 3 and you can get as high with 3 sticks and this as I can with 4 sticks. I think selling them one at a time is good too because even if you dont want to use em all the way to the top using it on the 1st stick really gives you a jump in height. The attach/carrying system is pretty slick and it doesnt mess with them stacking together. I will say that you have to take a moment to make sure your foot is in good but it takes just a moment and as long as your not trying to set a record for getting out of the tree you should do fine. Neat idea and pretty well put together.


----------



## unloaded (Jan 11, 2010)

I like this idea. I'm wanting a set of Muddy sticks but they are all out right now. I've been debating if I should get an extra one or not. After seeing this product I will buy a set of them instead of the extra stick. Have you talked to Muddy, LW or anybody else to see if they would be interested in offering them with their products? It would be handy to order steps, blind and ex-steps all at they same time. Good luck with the business end.

peace.
unloaded


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

JustinM said:


> EXsystem, In the second video what are you using to attach the LW sticks to your back? Looks like rubber bands??
> 
> I like your Stir-ups I might be interested in a set shortly.


They are elastic bands in a cloth casing.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Looks like you have a winner.:thumbs_up


----------



## mtsrunner (Oct 20, 2007)

*availability*

Are you still making these? I think I might try one for my bottom LW stick.


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

*Lw*



mtsrunner said:


> Are you still making these? I think I might try one for my bottom LW stick.


I been slacking on keeping this post pushed to the top. But yes I am still filling orders, just enough to fit my busy schedule. Shoot me a PM if you are still interested.:wink:


----------



## skin_dog1 (Dec 13, 2003)

what happened to the videos??


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

Still available? pm me if so


----------



## Bovvhunter (Nov 28, 2007)

I would like to know if they are still available as well?
Pm me please

Thanks


----------



## JamieB (Dec 28, 2011)

*Muddy sticks*

Do you still sell the EX system for Muddy sticks? I am interested in a set of 4. Please let me know.


----------

